# Silver Arrow Racers Confirmed for 2012 Goodwood Revival



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

CHICHESTER, U.K. - Goodwood Revival announced some exciting news today. The famous Silver Arrow Mercedes-Benz and Auto Union Grand Prix cars will be driven at the 2012 Goodwood event, to be held Sept. 14-16. This appearance will mark the first time in 70 years that the cars have been driven on a track anywhere in the world.

The iconic Mercedes-Benz W25, W125, W154 and W165, plus examples of the Auto Union Type C and Type D, will be seen in race-speed action, with well-known top-level racing drivers behind the wheels. This promises to be the biggest thing in historic motor sport for decades, and a spectacle that really must be experienced firsthand.

Alongside the Silver Arrow racers will be many of the cars they once competed against. Expect to see examples of ERA, Maserati, Bugatti and MG on the legendary Goodwood track. 

Further details, including the finalized vehicle and driver line-up, will be confirmed in the coming months. Consult Auction Central News and Grand Prix Cafe for updates.

Visit Goodwood Revival online at www.goodwood.co.uk/revival


----------

